# Recommend Surround Speakers (4)



## Ayreonaut (Apr 26, 2006)

When I sold my old house a couple of years ago, the buyer asked if I could leave my surround speakers "to convey." They were from a Yamaha HTIB. Brackets were installed and the wires were in the walls, so it was easy to leave them behind.

Since the move, I've been living with just stereo. The IB sub was in pieces. Well, I finally got around to putting it back in commission a couple of weeks ago. The beast is back and better than ever.

It's time for new surround speakers. I'd like to spend $650 on 4 identical surrounds. I can push it to $1000 if necessary.

I would like on-walls, and I was looking at Axiom M2s. But I'm also open to bookshelf speakers mounted with brackets if they sound a lot better, or are a better value.

I've attached a sketch of my room.
There are open doorways into two other rooms. 
But I can do a pretty standard configuration otherwise.

My other audio equipment is:
Denon AVR-888 reciever
DALI IKON 6 mains
IB Subwoofer

Tell me what you think!


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

There are many great options the SVS prime bookshelves 
http://www.svsound.com/speakers/prime-series/prime-satellite
Or
The Chane A1rxc
http://www.chanemusiccinema.com/chane-loudspeakers/A1rx-c


----------



## nova (Apr 30, 2006)

Lots of great options out there. My first preference would be some Dali Ikon 1 or 2 but they'll break your budget. Second choice would be Dali Ikon MK2 On-wall, could probably get there around $1000 - $1200 for 4 of them. 

Could also consider some bi-di-poles for side surrounds, maybe a pr. of EMP Tek R55Wi Surround On-wall Speaker and R5Bi Bookshelf Speakers for the rears at $670 for the 4 of them.


----------



## zieglj01 (Jun 20, 2011)

I would look at 4 each (2 pair) of the NHT SuperOne 2.1

They are sold each - however 10% off per pair

http://www.nhthifi.com/Bookshelf-speaker-SuperOne-2-1?sc=12&category=3772

http://www.nhthifi.com/

Also available for a little less per each
http://www.amazon.com/gp/offer-listing/B00LJX4HCY/ref=dp_olp_new?ie=UTF8&condition=new


----------



## Ayreonaut (Apr 26, 2006)

The SVS and Chane speakers look like great values. I have two friends with SVS speakers, and they are good. But they are 10" deep without brackets.

I wasn't familiar with EMP. The R55Wi is a very affordable bipole and is only 6" deep. Nice.

The DALI Ikon on-walls are what I really want. They match my mains and they hug the wall. For some reason I assumed they were out of my budget. Thanks for pointing out that they are within reach.

The NHT SuperOne 2.1 looks like a no nonsense option too.

Thanks for the suggestions. The DALIs appeal to my heart, but I will consider the more affordable options.


----------



## Ayreonaut (Apr 26, 2006)

nova said:


> Could also consider some bi-di-poles for side surrounds, maybe a pr. of EMP Tek R55Wi Surround On-wall Speaker and R5Bi Bookshelf Speakers for the rears at $670 for the 4 of them.



What is the current thinking on surrounds for 7.1 setups? 
Bi-pole, di-pole or mono-pole for the left and right surrounds? 
Mono-pole surround backs?


----------



## Tonto (Jun 30, 2007)

http://www.hometheatershack.com/forums/home-audio-speakers/101785-black-friday-clearance-sale-chane-originally-chase-speakers-subwoofers-11.html

This is deal! Scroll down to post #103.


----------



## Ayreonaut (Apr 26, 2006)

Are you talking about Chase M1s at 4 for $300? Where can I find more information on those speakers?


----------



## Lumen (May 17, 2014)

http://www.hometheatershack.com/forums/home-audio-speakers/77450-chane-audio-m-1-loud-speaker.html

Sent from my iPad using HTShack


----------



## bokeh (Nov 13, 2013)

I recommend 4 JBL 8340a....efficient and sound great for proper HT sound...best of all, they are slanted as well, so mount a little higher and still have it directed towards MLP...You can wheel and deal with some authorized dealers and get it under 1k shipped too.


----------



## nova (Apr 30, 2006)

Not sure what the "current thinking" is. Most people like direct radiating speakers with today's surround formats and feel that bi-di speakers were only good as a band-aid for matrixed Dolby Pro Logic. All speakers have positives and negatives. The diffuse sound from bi-di speakers can be great for an acoustically dead room and a direct or monopole can be very directional or localizable which can be very distracting. Personally I like the bi-di but that may be due to the way "my" room and speakers interact.

If I were to build a 7.1 system I would go with;
Left & Right = Monopole floor standers
Center = Monopole horizontal MTM
Left & Right side surrounds = Wall mounted Bi-Dipole hybrid
Left & Right rear surround = Monopole stand mounted 

Because I need to make some compromises and this is what would work for me in my room. If I were building a dedicated theater room I would have different preferences.


----------



## Ayreonaut (Apr 26, 2006)

I bought a pair of Dali IKON on-wall speakers. I'm happy with them. I may pick up another pair when I move the HT into the garage next year. Thanks guys.


----------

